# Savage Muzzleloader



## MSP60 (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm looking at buying one of the new Savage muzzleloaders and would appreciate any feedback regarding that firearm. I like the looks and feel of the gun, but have not shot it yet. Anybody own one?


----------



## bps10ga (Nov 22, 2005)

I have the first series 10ml, I would not hesitate to buy another one. I still haven't shot smokeless out of it yet and probably never wiil. Accurate as can be and cleaning is simple.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Just remember, you CANNOT use smokeless powder in it in the "shotgun zone".


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

CMR said:


> Just remember, you CANNOT use smokeless powder in it in the "shotgun zone".


 yes .... just like you cant bait either


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

I picked up one from Cabelas this year and am in love with it. It did take a while to get it figured out though. I put five different original black powder substitutes and about eight different bullets through it before I found what it likes. That said I put Barnes 245 gn. Spitfires in a 3/4 in group at 100ds, 2.5 in high and about 2 in. groups at 200yds. and 2 in low.:coolgleam Look to dougs message board or modern muzzleloader for some great info and tips for these muzzys.


----------



## decoydog (May 12, 2009)

They are real sweet shooting guns. I havent heard of anyone complaining about them much, and thats a good sign. I bought the less expensive one, blued barrel and synthetic stock, because I knew I wanted to add a custom stock, although their laminate thumbholes are nice. One thing you need to take into consideration is the fact that you will need to do some customizing to get it really shooting good. There is a inherent problem with accuracy, that is Savage uses the receiver screw that mounts through the front hole of the trigger guard to track the bolt and keep it in place. So what this does is each time you remove the bolt, you need to back this screw out, well this can change the point of aim each time you pull the bolt to clean the gun. It doesnt usually cause a big problem but if your shooting for groups it can get frustrating. The solution is to bed the receiver and add a third post in front of the trigger guard that way the point of aim cant change because you now have two post holding it in while you back the one out to pull the bolt. I had mine bedded, post added, and the barrel floated for around $140.00. There is a ton of information on this, and other stuff on Savage 10 MLs on Daves message board and other sites check it out and enjoy, you wont regret it.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

CMR said:


> Just remember, you CANNOT use smokeless powder in it in the "shotgun zone".


You can't use smokeless powder anywhere in the state during muzzleloader season. However, you can use smokeless in the savage during general gun season ONLY in the rifle zone. Just an FYI to clarify.


Those Savages are great guns!


----------



## decoydog (May 12, 2009)

Ill bet theres a lot more violators out there hunting over bait, then there are using smokeless powder? But truth be known their both violators in the end. 
By law. 
Its like if we make our game laws so we know, full well, many will violate them. Arent we creating a environment where were promoting violators. I mean Isnt it easier to take a extra buck If your out there hunting illegally over bait or with smokeless powder anyway? Thats what they found was one of the problems with the point system in waterfowl hunting, you put someone in a position to easily break the law and the next time its even easier. Ill bet the people that were brought up snagging salmon dont even have a problem continuing to bait for deer. Well Im rambling now so Ill just shut up and go load up the Savage with a little 5744 and go out to my blind to watch what comes into the pile, while I eat my smoked salmon. Because thats my heritage here in Michigan.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

smokeless just never caught on.... i read that savage has only sold like 20000-40000
ml while knite and others sold over 150000

i hear ya on the sarcasm with deer hunting !.....getting too political
im going to hunt early season or archery then im done in the future till things lighten up 
im thinking squirrels and air guns then ***** at night and predators .... no one lookin to bother or care !.... simplicity and way more fun !


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Are these still going for around $600?


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Yup, still from 5-600 or so. I cant understand why it never caught on other than the high amount of stupid factor to using smokless. I've been muzzleloading for ten years now and just got into it this year, I dont know why it rook this long, but, I'm not ever going back..I still burn BH209 out of it but have worked up several loads with velocities to 2700fps with 250gn sst's, and 2450 with 290gn barnes tmzs.. It turns a 250 yd deer into a chip shot, and 300 very dooable. Between switchin to BH last year and into smokless this year I have burned up 9 or ten pounds of powder. Not having to clean with either and the performance has turned a chore into a much more fun sport. The new Savage this year has been picky on what it shoots but, I am already looking to custom build another smokless off a rem. 700 or another sav frame. It has gotten very addicting, just like coming to this site and going through topics every day. I Know I will never go back.


----------



## Ralphy (Apr 4, 2009)

good to hear your thoughts on the savage Guppy 2. I have a stainless one with the laminate stock, proplem is I've never shot it I got it from my stepdad who has since passed on. I have a knight disc extreme that honestly shoots 2 inch groups at 200 yds so I've never even shot the savage because I dont think you can do better than that, should I try the savage. I've been thinking about selling it and buying something else, it looks new and is a very nice looking gun and it has a nice big silver weaver scope on it. Should I try the smokless powder in it or the bh 209


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Try the BH. But, if you decide to go smokeless check out dougs massage board. There is a wealth of knowledge on there about the Savage under the smokeless heading. Regardless, it's gonna be hard to beat the group your Knight is shooting with any gun. If you have any other questions, shoot me a p.m. They are fun to shoot with the orig. bp sub but it will get expensive! You might end up like me shooting it erery chance i get and buying new powders and bullets to play with every time I stop somewhere and see something that I don't have. Oh, and then you'll get a chronograph and etc... It is almost a sickness now. Seriously though it is a lot of fun to shoot.


----------



## Ralphy (Apr 4, 2009)

I have two other savage rifles that are extremly good shooters, a 17 hmr and a .308 american classic model 14. I guess i'll have to shoot that muzzle loader and see how it does. I shoot 777 out of my knight with barnes bullets, but ill wait to shoot the savage untill I can get some bh209. Plus just got out of hospitol for my second back surgery, they took out the hardware they put in the first time from a double lower back fusion. I hope to stay in touch and gain more info on that savage before I deciede what to do with it, I know I certainly must do some shooting first


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Ralphy said:


> good to hear your thoughts on the savage Guppy 2. I have a stainless one with the laminate stock, proplem is I've never shot it I got it from my stepdad who has since passed on. I have a knight disc extreme that honestly shoots 2 inch groups at 200 yds so I've never even shot the savage because I dont think you can do better than that, should I try the savage. I've been thinking about selling it and buying something else, it looks new and is a very nice looking gun and it has a nice big silver weaver scope on it. Should I try the smokless powder in it or the bh 209



RALPHY, if you have had that ML and have yet to shoot it, then it could be dangerous. I recommend you mail it to me and I will put it through at least (God Willing) 6 years of field trials to ensure it is safe for you to shoot!:lol:


----------



## Ralphy (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks so much for the the offer TrekJeff but I'll just have to hold out and give it a try myself, and let you know how it works out:SHOCKED:


----------



## MSP60 (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks for all the info re. the Savage muzzleloader. I ended up getting a T/C Endeavor. It seems to be very accurate on paper, have yet to get it bloody. Hope to do so in the next couple days.


----------

